# Standard Poodle: Indoor Energy Levels?



## Mina (Jan 1, 2013)

First, I'd like to thank you guys for the information received so far, and especially Paragon for all the gr8 info!

Before I post my first official question, a bit of clarification:

- I fully realize the potentially wide spectrum of energy levels (and conformation and temperament etc etc) within any breed. And I'm not looking for anecdotes about particular individuals.

- I have a fair bit of dog experience, and the SP is one of very few breeds I'm considering for the future.

- Provided exercise for an adult dog will be limited to about 1 1/2 hours of very brisk walking, divided into two walks, much of it off-lead, each and every day (rain, snow or shine). That aside, we usually take our dogs with us whenever possible, where ever we go.

- I prefer to raise and train my own dogs, so I'm not looking for an adult. And I say that, knowing that getting an adult would certainly address my first concern.

- I work from home and, although can provide a "reasonable amount" of interaction during the day, I cannot have a dog climbing the walls in search of activity, or constantly needing attention so ... 

In essence, I would be looking for an _in-home _couch potato ...​
So the question is:

As I'm not sure if "couch potato" is likely in this breed, 
is it reasonable for us to even consider a (well-bred) Standard Poodle?​
Thanks all, in advance!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I think if the 1.5 hrs of off leash exercise a day are free romping rather than heel walking, that's plenty enough to keep an adult spoo from bouncing off the walls. I think spoos are fairly adaptable in that if you provide the opportunity for more exercise, they wil rarely ever run out of energy for more, but if the opportunity is not there, they'll be happy to lie at your feet while you work. Or in my case, stand guard over the balcony window and warn me about all the tiny people 9 floors down. While I don't think the wild, uncontrollable energizer bunnies are common in the breed, perhaps you'd be better off looking at poodles bred for therapy work, service, obedience, etc, rather than sports like agility.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are considering ONLY an adult Standard, than I'd say yes, you would be able to find one that suits your needs. A puppy? HA! I'm super skeptical on that!:aetsch:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mina -- You sound like the perfect standard poodle owner to me and a standard poodle sounds like the perfect dog for you. I think most spoos would be fine with an hour and a half of exercise. Spoos love to be around their people, so it is great that you work from home. They do not need constant attention during the day. My girl Cammie (now 20 months) is snoozing on her favorite chair right now, and that's what she does most of the day. She's on the calmer end of the spectrum in terms of energy needs. Of course, she loves her walks. She runs around the park like a speeding bullet and loves to meet and greet other dogs as well as people. But she is very calm inside and sleeps most of the day. I have known a couple of very high energy poodles from agility lines, and I think they'd be tough to live with. But most standard poodles would be just fine with the lifestyle that you describe. Good idea to question the breeder about the energy levels of the poodles they are breeding. As has been suggested, therapy lines are probably better for you than agility lines. Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

It's been my experience with this breed that they can handle pretty much whatever you throw at them. Standard poodles have to be one of the most versatile, adaptable dogs out there. The ones I've had can go for a 15 mile hike and show no signs of fatigue, or they are perfectly content to lounge on the sofa all day. 

What I like about them compared to a lot of other "high energy" and "smart" breeds (like border collies, for instance) is they have an "off" button for indoors. They can work and be active when you want them to, but can also chill when they need to. 

With a puppy, if you are giving an hour and a half of formal exercise per day, plus training each day, plus outings a few times a week for socialization, you should be perfectly fine. Just make sure when you choose a puppy, that you choose from lines that tend to be more mellow rather than lines that are more energetic. You don't want to go out and buy a working or performance poodle.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Sookster said:


> What I like about them compared to a lot of other "high energy" and "smart" breeds (like border collies, for instance) is they have an "off" button for indoors. They can work and be active when you want them to, but can also chill when they need to.


I second this strongly !!!!!! all 3 sizes love their exercise... but they also love their beds !


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't mean to get anecdotal, but I have a calm one and a drivey one, and neither of them would be happy to lie around on the couch after an hour and a half of exercise. They both would drive you crazy if you were home, looking for more interaction and the drivey one would get into things non-stop because she needs mucho mental stimulation. Of course they are 19 months old so maybe they will get more couch-potato-y when they are older.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard they mellow out after about 2 years, but my 11 month old spoo drives everyone a little batty if he doesn't get enough exercise. He currently requires a LOT of activity to keep him happy. Maybe look for an adult, rather than a puppy if you have limited time for exercise during the day.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree, you should tell the breeder what you are looking for and they should be able to let you know whether one of the pups are a good match for you. When I got Fallen I told the breeder that I didn't want a hyper spoo, but I did want one who I could go on three mile walks and they wouldn't get tired. I got him when he was 7 months old. Fallen is a velcro dog, when we go out he is ready to go or if I let him off leash he will zoom around me run out a little bit then comes right back to me, he doesn't like me out of his sight. So I think any one would be good.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Of coarse you should consider this breed. There are couch potatoes if you look for them. Of coarse they are higher energy when they are young. Just ask your breeder the temperament they usually get from their dogs.

Well I know you asked not for anecdotes about individual dogs but all I can offer you is the experiences with two of them. 
My 8 month old spoo Dexter is bred to be a service dog. We liked that because of the calmer temperament. He needs his daily 45-60 min of fetch and play off leash. Then he is pretty calm inside and a typical couch potato( except for the odd cat chase). If he doesnt get his outside play he does take a crazy 15 min streak around the house. Jumping everywhere from couch to couch and tearing up and down stairs, all by himself. Its funny actually. You cant slow him down but when he stops he lays at your feet and sleeps.
Now an aquaintance of mine has a spoo that was bred for agility. He is super hyper and hardly ever calm. She is so hoping he will slow down as he gets older. He is 9 mths old and she is not very optimistic he will ever be a couch potato. Hard for them because they travel allot.


----------



## Mina (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks all, for the continued feedback!


----------

